# Maximum Point Blank Range Calculator



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

http://www.shooterscalculator.com/point-blank-range.php

Found this the other night in my wanderings through the world wide web. I am going to re-zero my Ruger Gunsite based on this as it seems like a good idea for a truck gun.

This struck me as very interesting so I thought I would share.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My software PointBlank, has had this functionality for 20 years or more. Does alot more as well... just say'n. 100% free too

http://huntingnut.com/index.php?name=PointBlank

-DallanC


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

MPBR is a great thing to learn about and pay attention to. I think it's a good rule of thumb for the majority of us to not shoot much past the MPBR your rifle produces, especially on something like a deer-sized target.

I ran that calculator with the load I settled on for deer in my 7mm-08 and it gives a generous ~350 yard MPBR. I have a BDC reticle and even with that, I'm not sure how much further out I really want to shoot. Three and a half football fields is a good ways out there!

Chuck Hawks has pretty much been my Bible when it comes to shooting and gun/ammo research. I think him and all of his writers are almost a bit too conservative when it comes to hunting at any distance, but all of his information is solid. Here's a link that helps determine the anatomy part of your calculation:

https://www.chuckhawks.com/kill_zone_game_animals.htm

He didn't mention mule deer specifically anywhere but I figure they fit into the medium/large deer category. I went with an 11" kill zone when I did my calculation.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've used MPBR for years with my muzzleloader dating back to before the powered scope changes. I tend to prefer a tighter target area, I used 2" radius (4" diameter) for those calculations and I have an MPBR of 150 yards on my muzzleloader.

I've always gone with a traditional 200 yard zero with my centerfire rifles and taken the time to learn the holdovers for the tick marks on my BDC reticles.

Dallins software is top notch, I've used a number of it's features for years now.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I sight in all my rifles the same way, with a zero distance that has a bullet path that is under 3" maximum over line of sight. That gives me varying point blank ranges according to caliber, but usually 330-350 yards PBR for most centerfire rifles, and 145 yards pbr for smokepoles. Its been extremely rare for me to take shots outside of those ranges.


-DallanC


----------

